# Tree ID Book



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I want to get a field guide of sorts for identifying trees. I have been looking on Amazon, and the reviews are all over the place. I want the best one I can get, but have no idea what that one is. I live in the Midwest as you can see, and want something with good pics and information in all seasons - in other words, something beyond just looking at leaves. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You can get a lot of opinions on this, but my best suggestion is to call your forester. Especially if he/she recently graduated. They had to lear n tree I.D. and you can bet they know the best books from which to learn species. If they did not study in your region, they'll still know where to steer you.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm just learning myself. If you go to this site you can get a little pamphlet for $5.
http://www.arborday.org/trees/whattree/
Rather than go to amazon I just went to Barnes & Nobles. They had a very good selection. I settled on a book from the National Audubon Society. I paid 20 at B&N. Here it is for half that. It comes in diferent regions. I got the eastern region. 
http://catalog.ebay.com/The-National-Audubon-Society-Field-Guide-to-North-American-Trees_0394507606_9780394507606_W0QQ_dmdZ2QQ_fifptsZ1QQ_pcatidZ4QQ_pidZ795896QQ_sopZ1QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em271
I looked and looked for a book that had the bark, the leaves. and the cut wood. I couldn't find any that had all 3. They all have the bark and the leaves. 
Chris


----------

